# ENFP Cognitive Functions and Chess



## Sat Nam (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm really interested in ENFP cognitive functions and how they work together to help us form strategies and "out smart" others in a competitive setting.

So, my question is: If an ENFP were highly skilled at chess, which of the ENFP's cognitive functions would be "responsible" for this skill and how?

I know there is no correlation between chess-playing abilities and being an ENFP, but I' d like to hear your reasoning as to why/how an ENFP would be good at chess. I look forward to your responses!

Sat Nam


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Ne followed by Fi because they're the preferred perception and judging functions. If they were playing chess through their inferior functions, they wouldn't be good at it. :wink:


----------



## Sat Nam (Jan 30, 2013)

Neverontime said:


> Ne followed by Fi because they're the preferred perception and judging functions. If they were playing chess through their inferior functions, they wouldn't be good at it. :wink:


Lol, that's a very good answer you got there. It made me smile. I just edited my original question from why to how. So, how do you think the functions would interact to make a good ENFP chess player/strategy master? Thank you : )


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Sat Nam said:


> Lol, that's a very good answer you got there. It made me smile. I just edited my original question from why to how. So, how do you think the functions would interact to make a good ENFP chess player/strategy master? Thank you : )


Their Ne would perceive many possibilities for various moves in the game. This would be advantageous because Ne can switch between different possibilities whenever the potential direction of the game changes. Their dominant function being a perceiving function means that they judge according more so by what's just happened rather than which strategy is better overall. 
Their weakness would probably be missing the obvious at times, because they are so focused on the various possibilities.


----------

